# December shootout



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello!

we use the last weekend 2012 for a shootout.

Torsten and Melchior visit us, it was a great weekend! we have also luck with the weather, sun and 10°C was a great shooting time 

we have some problems with memory cards and batterys .... anyway, at the end we have a few hits on the camera 

enjoy!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like you guys had fun! It's always good to get together with the guys to do some shooting!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A great end of 2012!!!

And a pleasure to stay a few days at Tobse`s ranch!

Btw, his "Schleuderbier" (Slingshot beer) is awsome 

regards

Torsten


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

u guys make it look easy . . . thanx for the vid !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good times! :bouncy:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic shooting!!! If I am ever in a shooting contest with you guys, I will insist that you only use one hand!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys should participate in this competition:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is a tribute to the slingshot sport and addiction!!!

Watching this video is a proof that you guys love this. Awesome!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That was not only a joy to watch, but to hear as well. I watched it once, then replayed it just to hear the hits while surfing the forum.

Thanks for sharing..

LGD


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! glad you like the vid 



torsten said:


> A great end of 2012!!!
> 
> And a pleasure to stay a few days at Tobse`s ranch!
> 
> ...


Hi Torsten i agree, best end for the last year !

regards Tobse



AaronC said:


> You guys should participate in this competition:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/


i have to wait until my Index Finger is not tired from shooting any more, have shoot so much with a little bit to much draw weight... 



lightgeoduck said:


> That was not only a joy to watch, but to hear as well. I watched it once, then replayed it just to hear the hits while surfing the forum.
> 
> Thanks for sharing..
> 
> LGD


lol i have test it as well, it´s great fun surfing the forum this way


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I could hit these targets easily ... from maybe 8meters


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

The good thing at 8m is that you can hit the can 10 times and more shot by shot, thats also fun


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad to see you had fun! My wife has a few of those baking pans that are starting to look a little on the worn out side. Maybe I should get her some new ones and use the old stuff! I do love the sound of metal on metal! Instant gratification!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> That was not only a joy to watch, but to hear as well. I watched it once, then replayed it just to hear the hits while surfing the forum.
> 
> Thanks for sharing..
> 
> LGD


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent shooting guys, thanks for the vid Tob


----------

